# Tadpoles and Plants



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but here it is:

1. I am currently building a tricolor tank that will have a pond for their communal tadpoles. In the pond I am considering using some semi-aquatic plants. Since tadpoles are omnivorous will they eat the plant roots, leaves or stems that are in the water? I am concerned that certain plants when ingested could pose health issues in the tadpoles. 

2. If fed enough would the tadpoles leave the plants alone? Also there will be Almond leaves in the water as a bottom substrate that will help supplement the intake of plant matter. 

3. Could tadpoles, depending on total population, kill the plant by consuming it?

I am hoping to use these plants as aesthetic pieces to the vivarium as well as adding filtration to the pond. If anyone knows of any specific plant that has work well for this please let me know.


----------



## dpal666 (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't know about the tads, buy my guppy fry decimate plants in my breeding tanks.

Hopefully someone will pipe in with relevant knowledge

Don


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you could use java fern as your aquatic plant, since it grows fairly fast adn will help keep the water clear by consuming nutrients, you can also harvest it in a 2.5 gallon tank and just add more if they eat it all.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I've used pothos, heart leaf philodendron, spathophyllum, duck weed, anubius, and some other random plants without any problems. 

Ed


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I use java moss or java fern, they kinda grow together. My tads dont eat either it does not seem, only the algae stuff that builds up on them. Correct me if i'm wrong too, but i thought both were poisonous. Why i keep them in my tank with snails, they dont eat it. If they are in fact poisonous, then i have kept them in with every tad i've raised and other than the normal issues, there were none.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would be very carefull with duckweed and similar stringy water plants.

I had 2 morphing Tincs tangle and drown in it....


----------

